
Breaking into startups – podcast to share with your non-tech friends - mwseibel
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/1-albrey-brown-self-taught/id1180897172?i=1000378378594&mt=2#3
======
mwseibel
My friend was inspired by breakingintowallstreet.com (which he used to get a
job on wall street) to create a similar set of advice on how you can get a job
in tech without having a traditional background or growing up in the valley.
It's for folks who want to learn software engineering and for folks to want to
learn about non-tech jobs in the industry. I'm curious to see how the HN
community likes the content / mission.

------
eropple
I do a little bit of audio/video stuff in my spare time. A few thoughts here
and there from the third podcast:

\- Good on them for looking for diverse folks with a wide range of
backgrounds. There's not enough of that--good work. Getting more and more
varied people into this stuff is important.

\- I'm guessing that Artur and Timur are ESL folks, but it might be worth
spending some time practicing extemporaneous speech. I've learned from working
with ESL speakers that residuals from their native languages and the halting-
speech phenomenon are most obvious when they have to think and speak at the
same time. A little bit of a pause (one that you can edit out, if you want to)
to get one's thoughts in order before speaking might help here, and speech
training can help with this.

\- Audio engineering: the levels are all over the place and some people sound
a lot more heavily EQ'd than others. I'd aim for a consistent perceived volume
(taking into account compression, etc.) across the board. In particular, the
guest, Kevin--who's so far off-EQ that I'm not sure if he's there in person or
on Skype--is really low compared to the hosts. Somebody, if not _everybody_ ,
should be wearing headphones when doing a podcast (get something like an ART
HeadAmp 4 Pro to feed up to 8 pairs) in order to monitor while recording. If
you have one or more Skype participants, get mix-minus recording working in
your DAW ASAP. It matters, a lot.

\- Maybe some mic technique stuff? It sounds like at least one person (Ruben?)
is eating the mic when he speaks. Back off the mic a little. Part of the
volume/EQ re: Kevin that I mentioned above might be that he's too far back
from the mic, so maybe a pre-'cast little coaching is a good idea.

\- Show notes need editing for grammar and word flow.

------
aembleton
I'd also recommend the `How I Built This` podcast:
[http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510313/how-i-built-
this](http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510313/how-i-built-this)

------
jklinger410
Is there a non itunes way to access this podcast?

~~~
whatrocks
I found it in Overcast directory this morning. Also on Soundcloud:
[https://soundcloud.com/breakingintostartups](https://soundcloud.com/breakingintostartups)

~~~
arturm
You can listen to it on the website -
[http://breakingintostartups.com/](http://breakingintostartups.com/) or
Soundcloud
[https://soundcloud.com/breakingintostartups](https://soundcloud.com/breakingintostartups)

------
tmeyster
Awesome and thanks for sharing. Great for anyone looking to find engineering,
design & product roles at startups.

------
wyclif
Where is the RSS feed for this podcast?

------
asyncanup
good stuff!

------
arturm
mwseibel thanks for sharing!

------
rubenharris
Thank you for sharing mwseibel!

